# Hudson Broadcast



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

i recently picked up this unit solely based on a review in Guitarist mag. They gave it a "10" and thought I would give it a spin.

It is inspired by the recording preamps of earlier days and acts as a clean boost, overdrive and a fuzz and....it does each one really well. Very impressed with the clean and OD settings. The middle position of the toggle switch is low gain, to the left medium gain and to the right, higher gain levels. The low cut boost is interactive with the gain settings and adds a lot of versatility. Standard 9v supply required and the unit converts internally to 24v.

Very impressed with this unit and affordable.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Is this something in the same category as the JHS Color box?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Is this something in the same category as the JHS Color box?


I think so - i haven't tried the color box but my understanding is that it is a preamp type unit based on the old consoles. You can buy the Boradcast from Peach Tree Guitars. For some reason the Limited Edition unit is cheeper than the regular model (the LE has an additional mode) - For $US175, not bad.


----------

